# Heartworm, flea and tick topical solution



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I bought some topical solution that protect my boy from heart worms, flea and tick for the summer from my vet last month. He told me this is better than those pills ones that because it protect the flea and tick also. He told me to give my boy a bath before use it on him and make sure not to torch him for the whole night. So my question is do I really need to use it on him after a bath or I can just use it without giving him a bath first? I did used one solution on the first week of May already so I need to wait until June to give him the second solution but the thing is I just gave my boy a bath today due to the weather is hot and he starting to smell and itchy.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I think both works just fine when I have used it before, but why they say to bath first is because the pores on the dogs skin where the fur is opens up after a bath also oil build up washes away and the topical solution is supposed to go through the skin and it spreads over the body by the blood vessels in the skin. Hope this doesn't sound like mumble.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

So i cant use it without a bath first?


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah u can use it without a bath but it would last longer be more potent if u gave ur chi a bath before you used it.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

If the product is Revolution, then bathing won't matter. Revolution actually goes into the subcutaneous space under your dogs skin. It fully absorbs after thirty minutes and is very safe to touch, however it only protects against heart worm and fleas, not ticks.
Now, if the product is Advantage Multi, then bathing plays an important roll. You need to use a soap free shampoo only and do not bath for at least 48 hours before or after application. This product also takes longer to absorb and if you get it on you, you may experience a sensation of bugs crawling on your skin. With this product, the more often you bathe, the less effective it becomes, especially if you don't use a soap free shampoo.
Personally, if you're having trouble with fleas and ticks, I would use nexguard - a monthly chewable - along with some form of heart worm prevention (pet trust, heart guard, pro heart, etc).


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

What is the product called? My dogs are on Revolution, but it's not perfect. It's supposed to kill ticks but not actually prevent them. A few years ago I found an engorged one on our pug/chi.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Selamectin topical solution. The liquid is red.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

That's the same thing as Revolution.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

So should I still using it or I should switch to a better one?


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> So should I still using it or I should switch to a better one?


It's up to you. It's definitely safer than some products out there. The reason I use it is there is only one drug in it, unlike just about all other heartworm meds. If your dog won't be exposed to a lot of ticks or you can figure out something to fight ticks that'd be okay to take with the Selamectin, then it might be good to keep him on it. 

I would really go with your vet's choice, since he knows the area and what's effective where you live.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

So is ok that I give my boy a bath after 48 hours of the selamectin topical solution, it wont wash it off right?


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> So is ok that I give my boy a bath after 48 hours of the selamectin topical solution, it wont wash it off right?



Yep. It is technically safe to bathe thirty minutes after application (not that I'd recommend it...). I actually prefer to bathe my pups before I apply it. As long as they're dry, it works.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

The solution usually last for a month?


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> The solution usually last for a month?



Yep. It should be reapplied every thirty days. 😊


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes and i just gave my boy the solution for this month on wednsday night.


----------

